# Teflon pan



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

Anyone have a good recommendation for a good quality Teflon frying pan in a 5 or 6 quart size?
I have bought many over the years, various brands.
As far as the non- stick part, none seem to last a very long time.
Usually by 4-6 months the pan is loosing the non stick capability.....
I’m always careful in what utensils I use and washing etc... no matter what, they just don’t last... I’ve spent as little as $18.00 to $40.00.... maybe I need to pay more for a longer lasting pan?
Before I do, I want to make sure from others what might be a good choice.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hammer62 (Oct 20, 2010)

My daughter bought me one of the copper ones "as seen on tv" I am a believer after using one for 6 months now. Looks like it did when it came out of the package and does all I ask it to do.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hammer62 said:


> My daughter bought me one of the copper ones "as seen on tv" I am a believer.


How long have you had it?
I think I’ve seen the ads...
Sometimes Walmart carries the “tv advertised” products.


----------



## Hammer62 (Oct 20, 2010)

since xmas....I think Meijer has them too. So far works just like the commercials


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

We got one of the "copper" electric skillets for Christmas and it is fairing really well cooking breakfast once or twice per weekend and an occasional side like fried potatoes during the week. Still looks brand new.

My wife started in on a brand called "Pampered Chef" a while back and we have accumulated a bunch of their cookware since. For Teflon, that's the best I have seen in terms of quality and durability and it all still looks new after regular use. Some of it is about 2 years old. No idea on what it costs though.


----------



## Hammer62 (Oct 20, 2010)

Its nice that nothing sticks to the copper


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I have a great nonstick copper pan except it's black and heavy _cast iron_...


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Tried a Blue Diamond skillet...it works pretty well - with one bad problem...the handle gets horribly hot on the stove top, needed to use a pad every time same as for the oven. I invested in a slip on silicone handle used for cast iron, that solved the issue. Given the choice, I like the Granite Stone better. For a 5-6 quart dutch oven, I've had an anodized Calphalon, used at least once weekly for over 8 years, like new.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

We use the pans from Costco. They have a life time warranty, not that it is needed. The price is in line with all others and you get three sizes. We use ours daily and have had it for well over a year and still like new. 
We use wooden or rubber spatulas only...I had to train the family " no metal " . 
Try them...you will be happy.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Hammer62 said:


> My daughter bought me one of the copper ones "as seen on tv" I am a believer after using one for 6 months now. Looks like it did when it came out of the package and does all I ask it to do.



Gotham Steel, I bought a couple at Menards and I am pleasantly surprised that they are holding up really good, they are non-stick as advertised, they clean up easily.

IMO it's ugly though.

I also have a Calphalon set that is close to 20 yrs old, still in great shape.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

JimP said:


> Tried a Blue Diamond skillet...it works pretty well - with one bad problem...the handle gets horribly hot on the stove top, needed to use a pad every time same as for the oven. I invested in a slip on silicone handle used for cast iron, that solved the issue. Given the choice, I like the Granite Stone better. For a 5-6 quart dutch oven, I've had an anodized Calphalon, used at least once weekly for over 8 years, like new.


Out of the 3 brands you mention, which do you think is best for the quality of “non stick” ?
Sounds like the Calphalon is the best for the longest lasting..... how is it in comparison to the other two for non sticking?
I’ve never heard that name.
Where do you purchase that brand ?
Hoping it comes in a 5-6 quart size.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

on a call said:


> We use the pans from Costco. They have a life time warranty, not that it is needed. The price is in line with all others and you get three sizes. We use ours daily and have had it for well over a year and still like new.
> We use wooden or rubber spatulas only...I had to train the family " no metal " .
> Try them...you will be happy.


I don’t have a Costco anywhere near me... is it only a Costco brand ?
Or does it have another name ?
Maybe I could find it on Amazon.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

-Axiom- said:


> Gotham Steel, I bought a couple at Menards and I am pleasantly surprised that they are holding up really good, they are non-stick as advertised, they clean up easily.
> 
> IMO it's ugly though.
> 
> I also have a Calphalon set that is close to 20 yrs old, still in great shape.


Thanks for your reply....
I have a Menards near me and will check.
Hoping it comes in a large diameter.
How long have you had the Gotham?


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

zzcop302 said:


> Out of the 3 brands you mention, which do you think is best for the quality of “non stick” ?
> Sounds like the Calphalon is the best for the longest lasting..... how is it in comparison to the other two for non sticking?
> I’ve never heard that name.
> Where do you purchase that brand ?
> Hoping it comes in a 5-6 quart size.


The Calphalon is anodized, not an actual coating. The trick with most pans, even stainless, is to have a hot pan first, then add and bring cold oil up to temp. Meijer carry's some Calphalon, yes, they come in many sizes of skillets and pots. Many restaurants use them, their supply houses are an option. Bed, Bath and Beyond has them also, a good deal if you can get their 20% off coupons. I have a 12 qt commercial stock pot 20 years old....indestructible. Just make sure they fit under your home kitchen sink/faucet, or else you're cleaning it in the laundry room tub, LOL.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

We have been using Calphalon and they hold up well we had one that was damaged a few years ago and they sent us a new one.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Though I use a lot of well seasoned cast iron I do have a set of All-Clad Teflon pans. Sometimes Teflon is just easier. They are about 2 years old. Others in the house hold use them more than I do. They have held up well with moderate use and not always ideal utensils. They are US made. A set of 3 was around $130.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

T-Fal works for me. When the get scratched up or worn out, buy another. I have an older one that is great for crepes and pancakes, but not easy to clean for anything else.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Be sure and coat your T-Fal, Teflon, etc, with light olive oil every month or so. I get mine right after they are washed, while they are still warm. Put some oil on a paper towel and work it it.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

@zzcop302 whatever you decide to get I would make certain that it comes with a lid.

May I ask what you intend to use it for or make with said pan?


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

zzcop302 said:


> Thanks for your reply....
> I have a Menards near me and will check.
> Hoping it comes in a large diameter.
> How long have you had the Gotham?


 We've had the Gotham steel pans for about 5-6 months, I bought the fry pan because it was 12 1/2".

For Teflon fry pans I have been using stuff from Gordons food service and replacing them every 5 yrs or so.


----------

